# Outside in winter?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

This will be my mices first winter in my shed. So far ive had no problems, when it was hot outside it was cool in the shed and so far with the cold its been warmer inside the shed. Its not a wodden one but a brick one with a window so it seems to keep a good tempeture. I use to have a rabbit and guinea pig living in the shed in winter with no problems but im still nevours with the mice. Mainly because i lost half my stock to RI once in the past i realy dont want it happening again. 
So does anyone do anything diffrent for there mice in winter? Ive been putting extra hay in there and im thinking or taping some fabric or something to try to insulate the boxes. Im waiting on some wodden boxes so everyone is in plastic ones. I cant put heating in there as i dont trust the electrics and dont want to end up set the place on fire.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't clean the sleeping/nest area when it's really cold.Just clean the rest of the cage and pile on more bedding.I use paper and hay together when it's very cold.I don't do anything different than less cleaning out.I don't have heating and I've got plastic and wooden cages.The ones in the plastic cages are fine.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you sarah, i taped up the wondow last night as i cant close it but i may have to untabe it as everyone is saying they need the venterlation. I think ill get some cheap toillet rolls and give each box one so they can shred the paper up themselves.

Do you still take out the shavings under the nest or leave that too? Ill start doing that as well then. Im proberly worrieing over nothing but i dont get good luck :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no I don't take out the shavings .The dirt won't hurt them.If you clean them out in very cold weather there is a high risk of any young perishing.Before the onset of winter I treat everyone for parasites so that I know leaving the cleaning won't make a breeding ground for pests.I doubt you will have worse condensation problems than me.It rotted the roof which had to be replaced.I don't have any issues with respiratory problems other than the odd few that everyone gets.Ringworm loves it though .I have an unlimited amount of paper shreddings available to me and will be taking some to Sowood if you need any and various other shows,shame to waste it.Don't think I'll take any to Harrogate but to as many small shows as poss.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks sarah, i treated a few reasontly for bugs just incase (new ones and one who went to shows). But ive got plenty more left. Cool ill leave the shavens in next time. Im going to give everyone a full disenfect this week with my propper strong stuff, i dont do it often but thought best to get it out of the way asap.
Thanks for the offer, i dont think ill be at any of the northen show for a bit, as the closest is 4hours, a full tank of petrol and only 2-4 mice to show. If i had more in diffrent varities id go more regular but i think ill only do 1 or 2 a year up there. The southen/mid england ones are much easyer for me to get to.

Got my cheapy toilet paper for them so they should have fun shredding that up. If only i can get them to stop burrying there water bottles :roll:


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

You can help reduce humidity with a dehuumidifier that is used for caravans etc it is basically a plastic box with a block that you place inside that absorbs the excess moisture in the air.

Last time I bought one which was a few years ago cost me in the region of £6 from the likes of B&Q, Wickes etc.

I found them very effective and dried the block out in the house and reused it, I am still using the initial 5 blocks even to this day in my caravan.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Update: Just did a quick internet search and found this 
http://www.worldofcamping.co.uk/150...X&adtype=pla&gclid=CIr74PDC-7MCFUfJtAodOD0Asg
very similar to what I have been using in my caravan for years


----------

